# Anyone know of any spot in Baldwin County?



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

I normally put out at Pirates Cove and gig around in the slews there but to many piers have made it a pain to fish. I have heard of some fishing about a mile in from the mouth of Fish River but haven't tried it out yet. Any Suggestions?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Weeks Bay is good if you can find clear water. Wolf Bay is good. Piers are just something you have to deal with. Flounder will lay up next to the pilings. Since your a fellow Fairhopian you have to know about the jubilees in the summer.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I also live on the eastern shore. Floundering is great on the eastern shore and especially on the bars out from daphne. The weather has to be perfect for a few days though. For very clear water I usually go around fort morgan, dauphin island. or little lagoon. I also like ono island area but like you said, the piers can be a pain to deal with. I'm already gearing up for the jubilees. I working on a different boat setup thats gonna be awesome.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on jubilees. I'm going to try to hit a jub from my flounder rig this year but I normaly walk. Just Hope we have more then we did last year. Ft.Morgan is so hard to Find clear water. P-cola is where I gig most of the time ,because it is what I know very well. Going to spend more time learning Bama this year.


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

How is the gator situation in the Daphne area at night?


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had good luck under the bridge at perdido pass...


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

No flounder in Baldwin Co, the large gators ate em all.


----------

